# The Official 4/15 - 4/17 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Apr 11, 2007)

Biggest storm of the year on the way... tomorrow is only a warmup. The storm is expected to last 2-3 days and could bring huge snow amounts to the northlands and even quite a bit once again for SNE.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Nor'Easter Superstorm late this week?*

Look at this:

A Beast in the East?
Wednesday, April 11, 2007
Yes, the question causing a lot of buzz here in Acculand is, "Will there be a monster of a storm along the Atlantic Seaboard by the end of this weekend?" The storm of concern is not the one churning through the middle of the country now, even though it is quite a storm in its own right. Heavy snow fell this morning in northern Illinois, including Chicago, and as the storm heads eastward there will be heavy snow, especially in the higher elevations of central New York into central and northern New England tonight and tomorrow. 
However, the storm we are buzzing about it is still on the West coast. About the only real sign of its potential today will be strong winds in the mountains and high desserts of California. Those winds indicate a very strong disturbance in the jet stream. As this storm moves eastward there will be heavy snow in the Rockies tonight and tomorrow, then thunderstorms will become severe later tomorrow and tomorrow night through the southern Plains and the lower Mississippi Valley. We may see quite an outbreak of severe thunderstorms, including tornadoes. There will be some snow on its northern edge as it crosses the Midwest, but not as much as with today's storm. 
The really interesting scenario is what happens when the storm hits the East Coast. Last night's runs of the GFS, the European and the Canadian were pretty much in agreement. The details of course varied, but each model had an explosively developing storm off the Middle Atlantic coast that slows down as it strengthens. You old timers may remember the nor'easter of March 1962. That storm sat and battered the coast for several days. There was coastal flooding and beach erosion, and it wound up rearranging the New Jersey coastline and destroying many of the boardwalks at the shore. There also was considerable snow and rain. Of course a lot has to happen for this storm to rival that historic monster, and if we didn't have the computer models, we probably wouldn't be dreaming that such a thing could happen. But, we do have those models, and that kind of a storm is a possibility in the Sunday through Tuesday time period of next week. So, stay tuned!
Updated: 4/11/2007 8:43 AM


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ha, Ha we both posted on the same subject 

Hopefully Northwestern Maine will be the place to be for bigtime snows late this weekend.


----------



## JD (Apr 11, 2007)

Yea.  I'm ready with the Boards or the Boats.  A bunch of rain would mean INSANE river levels and some tiny streams that never run could run big.  A bunch of snow means I continue to shred POW until my legs fall off.  either way, I love big weather!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2007)

JD said:


> Yea.  I'm ready with the Boards or the Boats.  A bunch of rain would mean INSANE river levels and some tiny streams that never run could run big.  A bunch of snow means I continue to shred POW until my legs fall off.  either way, I love big weather!




Dude out of all respect - keep your rain wishes to yourself!!!

If getting in your boat is your perogative, head down to West Virginia and don't jinx the snow for us frozen surfers.


----------



## JD (Apr 12, 2007)

Dude.


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 12, 2007)

Gary on 'CAX said as of now it looks like it'll be warm enough for it to be rain, but the higher elevations should see some snow.  Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ajl50 (Apr 12, 2007)

I saw a recent model and I swear it looked like the valentines day monster. I couldn't believe it. I did the math and it was like 20-25 inches of snow at higher elevations. I doubt this is really possible BUT this winter is nuts so who knows.


----------



## JD (Apr 12, 2007)

Bring it.


----------



## salsgang (Apr 13, 2007)

NWS in Gray is already issuing special weather statements for this one. Undecided on precipitation type, Mountains might get slammed. Going to be a monster regardless. Here is part of the discussion.

BY SUNDAY AFTERNOON ALL MODELS INDICATE A MAJOR COASTAL STORM TO
DEVELOP OFF OR ALONG THE MID ATLANTIC COAST. FOR NOW WILL GO WITH THE
CONCENSUS OF USING THE GEM AND EURO MODELS FOR GUIDANCE. GFS/WRF SEEM TO
BE HAVING A PROBLEM TAKING SYSTEM EASTWARD FROM THE ROCKIES AND
TRY TO PHASE IT WITH THE NORTHERN SYSTEM ALLOWING IT TO GET
ABSORBED TOO FAR WEST AND NORTH. ASSUMING THESE STAY SEPARATE ONE WOULD
EXPECT A MORE SOUTHERN AND EASTERLY TRACK FROM WHAT THE GFS/WRF SUGGESTS.
IN ANY EVENT...WITH A TREMENDOUS AMOUNT OF ENERGY TO HIT THE MID
ATLANTIC COAST ON SUNDAY ITS ALL BUT CERTAIN THAT MAJOR
BOMBOGENISIS WILL BE GENERATED LATE SUNDAY INTO MONDAY IN ONE WAY
OR ANOTHER. THE SYSTEM WILL HAVE ENTRAINED COPIOUS AMOUNTS OF
WATER ON ITS TRACK EAST ACROSS THE SOUTHERN STATES AND WITH
FURTHER DEVELOPMENT AMOUNTS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES OF WATER (PTYPE
UNCERTAIN) TO BE DUMPED OVER OUR FORECAST AREA SEEMS FAIR TO
ASSUME. ANOTHER PROBLEM WILL ALSO BE WHETHER THE STORM STALLS
SOMEWHERE TO THE SOUTH OF NEW ENGLAND. AND YET ANOTHER PROBLEM IS
GOING TO BE DETERMINING WHAT FORM THE PRECIPITATION WILL BE
IN...SNOW OR RAIN. CONSIDERING A COLDER BIAS THAN THE GFS/WRF
SUGGEST EXPECT THE POTENTIAL FOR VERY SIGNIFICANT SNOWS IN THE
MOUNTAINS AND A SNOW TO RAIN OR RAIN/SNOW SITUATION FURTHER SOUTH
AND ALONG THE COAST.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2007)

The other factor will be the wind,  with talks of hurricane force winds, winds holds will be prevalent, and if its the heavy, dense snow that it seems likely to be, some serious amounts of powerlines/trees could very well come down too.

Tuesday may end up proving to be the day when the winds finally subside.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2007)

drjeff said:


> The other factor will be the wind, with talks of hurricane force winds, winds holds will be prevalent, and if its the heavy, dense snow that it seems likely to be, some serious amounts of powerlines/trees could very well come down too.
> 
> Tuesday may end up proving to be the day when the winds finally subside.


 
Heading up to VT after work today. Was considering taking Monday off, but now I'm thinking that this may be a waste. Monday may not be the day to be on the slopes.


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 13, 2007)

Gary on 'CAX is changing his mind....looks like we'll be on the cold side here in Vermont.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Heading up to VT after work today. Was considering taking Monday off, but now I'm thinking that this may be a waste. Monday may not be the day to be on the slopes.




The folks running in the Boston Marathon should have a blast in Monday's predicted weather.  I bet some of those wispy Kenyan's might very well be blown into another county!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2007)

drjeff said:


> The folks running in the Boston Marathon should have a blast in Monday's predicted weather. I bet some of those wispy Kenyan's might very well be blown into another county!


 
If they get a good tail wind, records may drop :lol:


----------



## Angus (Apr 13, 2007)

if the weather holds as predicted, beacon street should look like a war zone. come up over heartbreak hill and the full force of those winds are going to cream the elite and recreational runner - running in rain and wind for a couple of hours and then stronger winds and fatigue from mile 21 on - can you spell hypothermia! had it happen to me years ago - had to stop at mile 23 b/c I couldn't stop shaking - bad.

i really hope for snow in mtns!


----------



## thebigo (Apr 13, 2007)

noaa is all snow for kmart, no totals yet

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=43.182917&smap=1&mp=0&map.x=132&map.y=101


----------



## noonan (Apr 13, 2007)

drjeff said:


> The folks running in the Boston Marathon should have a blast in Monday's predicted weather.  I bet some of those wispy Kenyan's might very well be blown into another county!



hey, that was funny!  boarderline Imus-like offensive statement.  but then again, what marathon runner isn't "wispy"?  thank you for the good laugh.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 13, 2007)

The summit forecast at www.sugarloaftoday.com predicts 20" + for Sugarloaf.

Powder would be nice, but honestly for the most part the mountain has plenty of snow.


----------



## Terry (Apr 14, 2007)

Meteorologist Russ Murley from the Sunday River site is saying that the potential is there for 24-36 inches sunday and monday. Incredible. What a time to be injured. :sad:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 14, 2007)

The Gray/Maine office of the NWS has issued a Winter Storm Watch for the Sugarloaf region.

Here we go again. There is already an amazing amount of snow here in Rangeley for mid-April with lots of snowmobilers zipping across Rangeley Lake out the back door of our hotel.


----------



## SnowRider (Apr 14, 2007)

what are the chance of my lacrosse game being canceled that sunday?

I possibly am going to sunapee on sunday. It all in the weathers hands now.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2007)

SnowRider said:


> what are the chance of my lacrosse game being canceled that sunday?
> 
> I possibly am going to sunapee on sunday. It all in the weathers hands now.



Unless it's indoor, prolly a big definite. NOAA says wild weather is on the way.


----------



## billski (Apr 14, 2007)

*go!*



SnowRider said:


> what are the chance of my lacrosse game being canceled that sunday?
> 
> I possibly am going to sunapee on sunday. It all in the weathers hands now.



It's official.  I just cancelled your lacrosse game.  Go.


----------



## billski (Apr 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> If they get a good tail wind, records may drop :lol:


depends how big the puddles are:smile:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 14, 2007)

The NWS is forecasting 2' above 1,500' which is all of Sugarloaf.

We skied Sunday River today with bright sunshine.


----------



## trusty (Apr 14, 2007)

If anyone lives in southern VT or vicinity, would appreciate your 
weather reports  4/15 Sunday A.M. as you see it happen. I'm assessing 
if travel to Mount Snow is as hazardous as NOAA warns, though it 
seems like the snow will not be heavy til evening:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=West+Dover&state=VT&site=ALY

<DUE TO THE LIKELIHOOD OF SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS OF WET HEAVY SNOW...THE POTENTIAL EXISTS THAT SCATTERED POWER OUTAGES MAY OCCUR IN AREAS WHERE SNOW LOAD BECOMES EXCESSIVE.* IF YOU ARE PLANNING TRAVEL OR OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES SUNDAY THROUGH MONDAY...*YOU SHOULD MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AND STATEMENTS FROM THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE...AS TRAVEL WILL LIKELY BECOME HAZARDOUS ACROSS THE AREA.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 14, 2007)

The latest forecast for Western Maine calls for 1-2" of snow by dark tomorrow, 7-11" of snow overnight and heavy snow on monday with another 12".

We are moving to Stratton after skiing Saddleback on sunday to be 7 miles from Sugarloaf from monday-wednesday.

The powder skiing should be great once the wind relaxes late tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## castlerock (Apr 15, 2007)

*7:00 AM @ Sugarbush*

It has begun....


----------



## tcharron (Apr 15, 2007)

castlerock said:


> It has begun....



To Rain.  :-(


----------



## castlerock (Apr 15, 2007)

*Where?*



tcharron said:


> To Rain.  :-(



Please say you are no where near the MRV


----------



## Zand (Apr 15, 2007)

Heavy snow here. Many radars show rain over here but the ever trusty wunderground.com rain/snow radad has the snow lines right down I-290 and I-91... everything to the east of 290 is rain and everything to the southwest of 91 is rain. In between, heavy snow.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 15, 2007)

castlerock said:


> Please say you are no where near the MRV




Heavy SNOW here near the base of MT Ellen


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 15, 2007)

Plymouth, VT (between Okemo and Killington): Wet snow mixed with sleet/rain. Yuk.


----------



## Zand (Apr 15, 2007)

Amazing... raining in Burlington VT according to NWS but still snowing hard down here and the temp is only going down.


----------



## billski (Apr 15, 2007)

As of 9:30am still snowing hard on Mt. Mansfield / Stowe.


----------



## Zand (Apr 15, 2007)

Went over to rain for a little while but it's back to a heavy snow now.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2007)

Dumping on the hill, raining in town.  perfect.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2007)

Good to hear it is snowing up high.  Raining hard in the CT Valley.


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 15, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> Plymouth, VT (between Okemo and Killington): Wet snow mixed with sleet/rain. Yuk.



I take it back. It's been snowing like crazy for a while now.


----------



## dmc (Apr 15, 2007)

Dumping big flakes in Hunter


----------



## Justin10 (Apr 15, 2007)

just changed to snow with possibly a little rain mixed in here at Plymouth, NH.  Of course it doesnt really matter what goes on around here since loon closes today.  Nothing else around here is really open anymore:sad: 

BUT its snowing none the less, and ill be earning my turns for the next couple weeks hopefully:beer:


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2007)

Mostly rain with some sleet in NW CT.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad I typed that....because it just turned over to


----------



## Terry (Apr 15, 2007)

It just started raining here but they are predicting heavy snow for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2007)

*Looks like heavy snow at Killington.*


----------



## Zand (Apr 15, 2007)

Rain mixed with sleet here... ground is still mainly white.


----------



## billski (Apr 15, 2007)

Still snowing on Mansfield at 115 Sunday (now).  that's great since temps usually start going down about 2pm.  Easy to get first tracks today.  Pea soup on top.  Mostly Vermonters only today.  Spruce is closed for the season and not due to lack of snow.  Mt. Mansfield corp committed to operate until the 29th.  midweek quad will be the only lift running.  Very seriously planning for a tues or wed trip.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 15, 2007)

Stuck home at least for now. Have to keep eye on the boat, don't want it to end up as a lawn ornament. Wonder what the roads will be like Mon morning.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2007)

Snow has just picked up in intensity here in the UV.  Not really sticking to the ground due to warmer temps on the surface.  I'm sure it is sticking up high though.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 15, 2007)

If Whiteface gets anything over 20 inches, Im renting a board and riding pow in jeans.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 15, 2007)

Started snowing around 8:00 at kmart. Picked up in intensity as the day went along. I would guess 6-9'' around the moutain as of 2:00 when we hit the road. Driving was trecherous, too many accidents to count on 89. Turned to sleet around warner and plain rain as we got closer to the seacoast.


----------



## castlerock (Apr 15, 2007)

Well over a foot at the Bush by 4:00. Heavy snow as I write this 29 degrees at the Base. Last run today was special.


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2007)

It's been pissing here all day...


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 15, 2007)

Just insane conditions at Killington, with the heavy stuff still on the way tonight. I frankly don't even know what to say anymore.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 15, 2007)

NOAA is predicting that we should stay all snow above 1500' with 2-3' by tuesday.

Right now here in Stratton it is snowing heavily, though the snow only just started sticking about 1/2 hour ago with sunset and the intense UV Rays gone.

The next three days should see some silly deep powder skiing.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 15, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> NOAA is predicting that we should stay all snow above 1500' with 2-3' by tuesday.
> 
> Right now here in Stratton it is snowing heavily, though the snow only just started sticking about 1/2 hour ago with sunset and the intense UV Rays gone.
> 
> The next three days should see some silly deep powder skiing.



you may just have a very special day tomorrow. loaf is def. where it's at for the next couple of days. that t-bar up the middle just may save the day.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2007)

frozencorn said:


> Just insane conditions at Killington, with the heavy stuff still on the way tonight. I frankly don't even know what to say anymore.



i'll second that.  it was unreal.  refresh on every run after about 11:00 or so.  just nuking at times.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 15, 2007)

i will never forget this april. my left knee is swelling bad and all i can do is keep eating advil like candy and chase all these storms. i'm utterly speechless.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 15, 2007)

The crazy part of this ski season is that the snow just keeps on going with the snow getting deeper as we head well into April and ski resorts are closing with lots of snow on the trails.

The snow at the summit of Saddleback was way deeper than last week and I could bury my ski pole and keep going up to my elbow.


----------



## noonan (Apr 15, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> NOAA is predicting that we should stay all snow above 1500' with 2-3' by tuesday.
> 
> Right now here in Stratton it is snowing heavily, though the snow only just started sticking about 1/2 hour ago with sunset and the intense UV Rays gone.
> 
> The next three days should see some silly deep powder skiing.



i believe  the word "powder" will end up being a very generous term to describe the snow that falls over the next few days...even up into northern new england.   i think "cement" or "paste" or how about "glop" would suffice.  

it might be difficult to achieve knee deep in this kind of snow.  and if you do, be careful because the snow will probably have a good hold on your boots and skis which could be a problem if your upper body decides to do something different...willingly or unwillingly.

 this snow will have a very high water content and provide a great base for the rest of the seaso...wait.  it's mid-april.  dang!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 15, 2007)

Killington  2:00 this afternoon:


----------



## threecy (Apr 16, 2007)

Sleet right now just south of the White Mountains.


----------



## trusty (Apr 16, 2007)

frozencorn said:


> Just insane conditions.... I frankly don't even know what to say anymore.



can you be more specific for those of us who were sadly not there?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 16, 2007)

castlerock said:


> Please say you are no where near the MRV



It was snow of varying wetnesses all day at South.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

It's snowing here in sratton at 5:45am with 6" on the ground.

The rain/snow line is very close by so hopefully Sugarloaf's elevation keeps the snow for today.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sugarloaf reports 6-8" new at the base with 12" up high with a snow/sleet mix at the base and snow up high.

The plan is to run long side of Double Runner, T-bar and the superquad.

The snow is mixed with sleet here in Stratton.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2007)

JD said:


> Dumping on the hill, raining in town.  perfect.


Snow/rain line at Stowe yesterday was impressive. It started turning to rain shortly below the Toll Road Double. Just about the ideal location all things considered. Coming back home yesterday, I got to notice how much elevation played a roll as it rained in Stowe, Morrisville, etc. but then I started climbing up to the higher lands in Walden and Danville and it was all snow. Then back down into StJ and it was all rain. Not a flake here in StJ this morning. I do hope either Burke or Cannon got nailed at elevation cause it is hiking time if so!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, it was bound to happen....the forecasts had been right on all year.  This one so far has been a bust.  Maybe 2 inches here in the UV.  Rain instead.  Road were a mess last night at 5pm.  Now wind-driven rain.

Went to look at the Killington cams.  Both are conveniently "unavailable."


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2007)

We left Killington about 2 pm yesterday afternoon and there was about 6" of fresh snow in the parking lot and on top of my truck. The snow was progressively intensifying thoughout the day. My guess is that they did get a good amount over night, although last I saw on the cam this morning, it did look like a bit of drizzle.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2007)

14-16" at Jay is hardly a bust. Based on what I saw yesterday, Stowe got about the same. Bush is calling a 48 hour total of 21" with 18" in the past 24 hours. It ain't powder except at the upper elevations of the mountain, but is sure is a heck of a lot of snow for April with more on the way in the next 24 hours. Though the current radar loop this morning was me rather concerned. Not quite convinced it is worth taking tomorrow off despite the new snow. Mid-week vacation days are reserved for powder. Obviously any forecast for snow in the valleys is a total bust but the mountains got the goods.


----------



## threecy (Apr 16, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Went to look at the Killington cams.  Both are conveniently "unavailable."



I wonder if they're without power...I know there have been long lasting power outtages near KMart, at least last night


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 16, 2007)

threecy said:


> I wonder if they're without power...I know there have been long lasting power outtages near KMart, at least last night



Yup....Snow report says this on their website


Resort News: *Resort operations are on hold due to widespread power outages.*


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2007)

Killington now reporting 15"


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 16, 2007)

According to 'CAX this morning, Warren is coming in at 17". We have about 3 inches of glop here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> According to 'CAX this morning, Warren is coming in at 17". We have about 3 inches of glop here.



Yeah, I heard that as well...but wasn't sure if they meant Warren, VT, or Warren, NY considering that SB was reporting 3 inches this AM on SnoCountry.


----------



## JD (Apr 16, 2007)

Rain.


----------



## castlerock (Apr 16, 2007)

Same here at the Bush. We got dumped on yesterday and last night, but today we got dealt the wrong cards.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 16, 2007)

I think next weekend will be a good one. Temps will be high but nothing wrong with corn skiing. This was a tough one to deal with. Roads where flooded, power outages, sleet, rain. But it did add to the base and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I think next weekend will be a good one. Temps will be high but nothing wrong with corn skiing. This was a tough one to deal with. Roads where flooded, power outages, sleet, rain. But it did add to the base and that's good enough for me.



Right. These dumps can't go on forever.......can they?:-o


----------



## awf170 (Apr 16, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Not quite convinced it is worth taking tomorrow off despite the new snow.




Head to Sugarloaf.  It might still be very heavy there but the terrain up top is so sick with this coverage it doesn't matter.  Have you been to Sugarloaf before?  Anyway I'm going to be there tomorrow through thursday.


----------



## billski (Apr 16, 2007)

911AM, pouring at Stowe, even on Mansfield.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 16, 2007)

billski said:


> 911AM, pouring at Stowe, even on Mansfield.



Well that isn't a good sign.  I was hoping nothern areas of New England wouldn't get as much of the rain.  If it's anything like Southern NH is getting, it won't take long to wash away a crapton of snow.  Was barely able to get to work with all of the closed roads.


----------



## ajl50 (Apr 16, 2007)

whiteface webcam looks good.
wish I could provide a more detailed report but i'm far far away.


----------



## Angus (Apr 16, 2007)

loaf is claiming sleet at lower elevations at 11 AM - I checked on the mt. washington obs. website and the temp is starting to drop and the temp is below 32 down to about 3000'

the loaf said it was suppose to change all back to snow this pm

crazy!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Right. These dumps can't go on forever.......can they?:-o



Maybe a little gathering at Killington is warranted next weekend. I'm shooting for Sunday Monday.


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 16, 2007)

The sun is out up here in Burlington. Everything is melting creating quite the mess.


----------



## trusty (Apr 16, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, it was bound to happen....the forecasts had been right on all year.  This one so far has been a bust.  Maybe 2 inches here in the UV.  Rain instead.  Road were a mess last night at 5pm.  Now wind-driven rain.
> 
> Went to look at the Killington cams.  Both are conveniently "unavailable."



does anyone have any info on conditions in Killington or Sugarbush? Wondering if it will all melt by this coming wkend. Weather seems to say it will hover right around 32-34 til Friday.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Maybe a little gathering at Killington is warranted next weekend. I'm shooting for Sunday Monday.


 
I'm in


----------



## awf170 (Apr 16, 2007)

trusty said:


> does anyone have any info on conditions in Killington or Sugarbush? Wondering if it will all melt by this coming wkend. Weather seems to say it will hover right around 32-34 til Friday.



You have to be kidding, right?  Right now every ski area in NNE has there best base so far this year.  They got 1-1.5 feet of snow yesterday followed by some rain, it was still a net gain.


----------



## castlerock (Apr 16, 2007)

Not a chance it will melt. I am at Sugarbush now, There is 2 to 3 feet of snow, everywhere including the woods. Snowbanks are 6 feet high. It looks like February, and we will be getting more snow all week.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2007)

On the bright side, the snow that did fall is excellent base building snow (what is this April, the December that wasn't?) and sets the ski areas up good for next weekend. With any luck, one more storm coming our way? Regardless, should be fantastic skiing this weekend. With all the snow blowing, don't expect powder tomorrow even in the woods. Wind slabbed consolidated is going to be the rule. The snow that fell was pretty dense already and this wind should work wonders.

I would advise caution for anyone going into the woods. Lots of downed trees today in the Kingdom. Power outage sent me home early for the afternoon.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'm in



Just booked a condo, thought I'd be staying at a motel 6 or something. But then the wife decides that her and one of her girlfriends needs to go as well. Maybe the Bush for Monday is in order as well, if they are open.


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2007)

kingslug said:


> But then the wife decides that her and one of her girlfriends needs to go as well.



Should be a fun weekend for you... :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2007)

ick, looks worse than i thought. stowe's report for today says groomers only to open and definitely stay out of the woods. the storm did help the snow pack and base depth in the northern greens, but looks like we are taking a bit of punishment for the gain. looks like we'll need another storm or spring skiing weather to get a lot of trails back up if this stowe report is any indication how ski areas fared. looking forward to some reports today and tomorrow to see what the results are for later this week.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 16, 2007)

awf170 said:


> You have to be kidding, right?  Right now every ski area in NNE has there best base so far this year.  They got 1-1.5 feet of snow yesterday followed by some rain, it was still a net gain.



It all depends on the sheer mass of WATER that rained down this morning.  Enough water rained down on center NH / Southern NH that roads are washing out, dams are breaking.

We got 2-3 inches of *rain*


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 16, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> looks like we'll need another storm or spring skiing weather


agreed
Sugarloaf and Jay both report mixing, so the yucky stuff made it all the way up basically.  The new snow should easily absorb the rain, so the issue isn't depth, it's surface.. Groomers should be fine, other stuff is wait and see.


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 16, 2007)

tcharron said:


> It all depends on the sheer mass of WATER that rained down this morning.  Enough water rained down on center NH / Southern NH that roads are washing out, dams are breaking.
> 
> We got 2-3 inches of *rain*









Check out the Pat's Peak cam, first time in awhile it looks worse than closing day.. And the peak cam got blown in a new direction!

Good news is their summit is at 1400' and they are south, so none of the open resorts should have seen the washout the lower slopes did there.  Higher elevation = later changeover = more snow = less rain.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sugarloaf got a good deal of base building snow with 12-14" at the top of the Superquad this morning.

Right now in Stratton we have a sleet/wet snow mix again and the NWS says 6-8" more snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Should be a fun weekend for you... :lol:



Hopefully.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

It's snowing moderate/heavy here in Stratton and we decide
to take a drive up torward Sugarloaf and within a mile of leaving Sratton the roads are snowcovered.

We got to within 2 miles of the access road before turning around and following a plow back, as I did not want to repeat my escapades on slush.

It's snowing about 1" per hour there.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 17, 2007)

It's puking snow in Stratton with 6" +  on the ground and 10" at Sugarloaf with 3-5" forecast.

Hopefully we will stay all snow today.


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> It's puking snow in Stratton with 6" +  on the ground and 10" at Sugarloaf with 3-5" forecast.
> 
> Hopefully we will stay all snow today.



:beer:


----------



## megack (Apr 17, 2007)

Its school vacation week. Mountains got snow....If you had your pick of any OPEN mountain to go to this week, where would you go? which days look best? 

We are coming up from Cape, have both teen and young skiiers and are very open to suggestions.

help us out.

megan


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 17, 2007)

megack said:


> Its school vacation week. Mountains got snow....If you had your pick of any OPEN mountain to go to this week, where would you go? which days look best?
> 
> We are coming up from Cape, have both teen and young skiiers and are very open to suggestions.
> 
> ...



What level of skiers are you?  What type of terrain do you like?  Are you interested in a place that has non-skiing activities as well?  Is cost a factor?  Driving time?


----------



## megack (Apr 17, 2007)

DRive time under 4 hrs from Cape.

We have 5 yr old beginner, expert dad,( likes to go fast), intermediate snowboard mom, and intermediate teen (girl) skiiers.

Not too concerned with other activities as it is a 2 night (3 max if good) but a few kid friendly resturants in area might be nice.

We skied earlier for 10 days in Steamboat Colorado, so even the young one is used to Colorado greens, easy blues with lots of zig zags.

Thanks for reply. WE are looking at Okemo right now.

Megan


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 17, 2007)

megack said:


> DRive time under 4 hrs from Cape.
> 
> We have 5 yr old beginner, expert dad,( likes to go fast), intermediate snowboard mom, and intermediate teen (girl) skiiers.
> 
> ...



I am not especially familiar with drive times from the Cape, but I figure Southern VT is better than Northern VT in that respect.  Based on what you've said, I would say that Okemo should be a good choice.  It is a good mountain for intermediate skiers.  If your husband is looking for real challenge (steeps, bumps, trees) he might find the mountain a little boring, but the rest of you will be very happy.  As for restaurants, I have only been there a couple times, but I do recall there being a town that has a few options that should suit you well.  Others might be able to give more info there.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 17, 2007)

The is a tremendous amount of snow here at Sugarloaf. We had 12-16" of new snow since last night and 12-14" yesterday.

The snow on route 27 is higher than my car in many spots and it is still snowing.


----------



## klrskiah (Apr 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> The is a tremendous amount of snow here at Sugarloaf. We had 12-16" of new snow since last night and 12-14" yesterday.
> 
> The snow on route 27 is higher than my car in many spots and it is still snowing.



thanks.. keep them updates coming!!! I'll be driving up early tomorrow morning.  

how was the wind today?

any mixing going on tonight?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 17, 2007)

Right now we have light snow here in Stratton with a coating since dusk. The NWS says 3-5" for the higher elevations.

The wind today was flat calm except above the top of the T-bar where it was gusty hiking up to Spillway X-cut.

Parking and getting around the village has been lousy due to excessive snowfall and poor snow removal.

Hopefully we will have the superquad and spillway open tomorrow as neither of them ran at all today.


----------



## klrskiah (Apr 17, 2007)

nice, thanks

hopefully spillway long side for tomorrow


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 17, 2007)

The wind has really picked up in the last hour here in town, so there will probably be wind hold with long side double runner and the T-bar. The hike to Spillway is short and keeps the powder fresh longer.

Hopefully we can get the superquad running. The snow is so good we are staying until thursday.

Be prepared to see an amazing amount of snow.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 17, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> I am not especially familiar with drive times from the Cape, but I figure Southern VT is better than Northern VT in that respect.  Based on what you've said, I would say that Okemo should be a good choice.  It is a good mountain for intermediate skiers.  If your husband is looking for real challenge (steeps, bumps, trees) he might find the mountain a little boring, but the rest of you will be very happy.  As for restaurants, I have only been there a couple times, but I do recall there being a town that has a few options that should suit you well.  Others might be able to give more info there.



I was there on Saturday and it was in nice shape but only a few lifts were open. Your husband should try snowboarding there. :razz: Not a bad choice for a family adventure.


----------

